# Girl Scout cookies!



## Tyanna (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm a Daisy Girl Scout troop leader, and my 6 year old girls need help reaching their goals for their FIRST TIME selling cookies!

You can order online through a special link I would send to your email. Just click it, order, and your done! No hassle of getting money to me or waiting for me to receive and ship them to you! 

Leave me your email below and by Sunday you will have the link in your email!


----------

